# I'm beginning to get a bit worried



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My spelling is up the creek, I type quite fast, two fingers hunt n peck, and normally I'm quite accurate on my own devices, but very recently I'm having to correct quite a lot of simple words, I'm putting hear instead of here, form instead of from, it's is getting on me tits a bit, anyone else doing the same?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well now :nerd: who used to check my spelling :grin2: and I'm older than you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have never been able to spell and I am too lazy to punctuate properly. I have way too much to say for myself (big gob) and often rush too much. I learned an odd experimental reading method in the 70s at Junior school called RTA I Think which taught infants how to spell words as they sounded. I think that screwed me up for life. I did get O Level English though somehow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Well now :nerd: who used to check my spelling :grin2: and I'm older than you.


Just taking the wee wee though, and you did correct me often I recall, and of course you like I spelled incorrectly on porpoise, tis a bit scary when you add in other aberrations, I wasn't well educated, I played truant almost all the time, but I did like English, my mum taught me to read very early, and I was quite advanced when very young, I was told by siblings that I stopped advancing when I reached 7, this is thought to be due to effects of child abuse, but seem to have made up for it since though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kicking K and Curly C, yeah my two had that crap, fortunately their mum was a nursery school nurse and university educated (I can pull em) and we bought all the early learning stuff for our girls, Martina & Jennifer. 


No mistakes in the last two posts :roll:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Count me in.

If I have something long to type I do it in Pages (word processor) first and then copy and paste. 

I have also disabled predictive text, some times when I read what I think I have typed I get completely confused.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have noticed this in your posts Drew, and mine of course, I have been taken to task for things I never even wrote


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Perfectly normal Kev

You type faster than you think

Me I type so slowly I’ve already forgotten what I thought >

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That made I larf


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tother way round more likely Sandra, fingers can't keep up, then I lose track of what I was going to say.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

barryd said:


> I learned an odd experimental reading method in the 70s at Junior school called RTA I Think which taught infants how to spell words as they sounded. I think that screwed me up for life. I did get O Level English though somehow.


It was called ITA, Independent Teaching Alphabet and it taught spelling phonetically. Hence sosidjis not sausages.

My cousin was taught the same way and his spelling is abysmal.
Jools


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

Spelling is my weak point, always asking the wife how to spell a word.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When we read though we understand those words we forget how to spell, if you know what I mean 😕


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bobmarley3 said:


> It was called ITA, Independent Teaching Alphabet and it taught spelling phonetically. Hence sosidjis not sausages.
> 
> My cousin was taught the same way and his spelling is abysmal.
> Jools


Thats the one. My teacher Mrs Blaydon was a bit of a young hippy in 1971 so maybe it was her idea. I think she might have been the first women I fell in love with when I was 5.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Bobmarley3 said:


> It was called ITA, Independent Teaching Alphabet and it taught spelling phonetically. Hence sosidjis not sausages.
> 
> My cousin was taught the same way and his spelling is abysmal.
> Jools


 I think ITA stood for Initial Teaching Alphabet. It was around in (some of) the schools when my kids were young. I thought it was a daft idea at the time and was relieved that my three didn't have to cope with it.

My Mum reckons I began to read before going to school because she used to read to me a lot and I would recognise the words. This is why I thought it would be counter-productive to introduce children to a torally diferent system when they start school.

My spelling is quite good, but yes I do often write form instead of from etc. when I'm trying to be quick, but usually I'll notice it and change it. I'm sure I'd do more posts on here if I was less fussy about my spelling, grammar, and generally not being misunderstood.0

Chris


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Spelling was deemed to be very important in my school which has been no bad thing but I do find myself irritated by "American" spellings so loved by spellcheckers E.G. organisation instead of organization.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Eye tipe purfekly hand ave nevur bean pulled fur it.

Karnt sea the problum meselv, downt wurry abart tit 



Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

But we do worry though, it might be an early sign of something horrid.

Anyway, anyone remember this for a few years ago proving that so long as the words have the correct first and last letter, it is perfectly readable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can that be seen on Apple device please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try this one, and no lies, no one gets it right first time even if you have seen it before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.leanforeveryoneblog.com/2010/08/value-stream-mapping-is-just-like-a-scrambled-word.html


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can that be seen on Apple device please?


No problem whatsoever, I could read every word. Did you use Liz's iPad?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No just changed ?dl=1, to ?raw=1 in the url each time I embed. I had to change the =1 from =0 anyway so no biggy, just need to be conscious of it for a while


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Back to the original question - it's a matter of (eye) concentration, methinks. More vitamins Kev! That said I do the same. Perhaps it's just age as I am a meticulous writer (professionally)! Always check and re-check. But I'm not averse to using text abbreviations, or simply not bothering when 'informally chatting'.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Even after not using the German language for nearly 50 years Hans could spot a spelling or grammatical mistake when reading German.
His English spelling is not terribly good though.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

English was my best subject at school. They wanted me to pursue a career involving it. No support from home so I did my own thing in the end.


I am, however, finding the same as you Kev. Little spelling errors creeping in and, worse, not being able to remember the spelling or, sometimes, even get close to it so that google can guess it!


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chris - you're correct, it was Initial not Independent.
Either way, it pressed the buttons of my mum and aunt, both of whom were/had been infant teachers.

Barry - My Cousin was born 1966 so similar timeframe to you. wonder if it was something common to the area as they lived in Newcastle at the time. Jools


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Chris - you're correct, it was Initial not Independent.
> Either way, it pressed the buttons of my mum and aunt, both of whom were/had been infant teachers.
> 
> Barry - My Cousin was born 1966 so similar timeframe to you. wonder if it was something common to the area as they lived in Newcastle at the time. Jools


The ITA was being used in the primary school near me in Bexleyheath (Kent/London borders) when my kids were in primary. They were born 1967,1969,1971. Fortunately mine went to the Catholic school a bit further up the road where they taught 'em proper.

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I find I can make the same spelling mistake over and over again until I think I am right?? Holliday and hapiness.

But it's fairly evident when usually good spellers start using tablets to e-mail. Lots of obvious keyboard mistakes get made.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Does it matter.?

We are communicating 

It’s not a spelling or grammar test

It’s wot I said 

I fink

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's all about the schooling! My headmistress was a pedant, and managed to school me in her ways. 

Now I go spare if someone says a "BIT" of water (every morning on TV!). Water doesn't come in bits she'd say!

Also some regularly misspelled words were drummed into us - "commitment", "accommodation" and others with the double consonant were the usual ones.

And pronunciation! Regular errors here are comMENT, caTEGories,and our favourite adjective hYuge,


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I had a similar headmistress, Viv. She resigned when the Comprehensive system was introduced as, she said, although the principle was sound, the size of the schools was far too large. None of the children could be "known" to the staff. They just slip through the net. I know this to be true because I transferred from her, small, school to a much larger school. I never attended a games lesson there or a maths lesson. No one picked up on it. I used to get some funny looks from the games teacher in the corridor but the maths teacher had no idea whatsoever. I suppose I was someone else's problem.


As far as pronunciation goes, you would cringe in Norfolk where "huge" is pronounced "hooge".


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And roof n light n bright n booty, etc. Boy.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Don't forget, "A Pint of Two's please".


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Drew said:


> Don't forget, "A Pint of Two's please".


Crimson Banner???? Drew, thought that had Irish connections, not Scottish.

Just curious!:nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought the Scots were just Irish, but with less behavioral problems.

Said with tongue firmly in cheek, both great people with great countries.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I went to High School...

It was on the top of a hill, and it was Approved...

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd have expected no less Ray


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Crimson Banner???? Drew, thought that had Irish connections, not Scottish.
> 
> Just curious!:nerd:


I'm just as curious as you Viv?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am no wiserer eitherer.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Cri...pOHYAhXnBcAKHcKGBaIQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=647

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crimson_Banner


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I am no wiserer eitherer. ]


THE CRIMSON BANNER, A STORY OF COLLEGE BASEBALL
Moffat, William D.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> As far as pronunciation goes, you would cringe in Norfolk where "huge" is pronounced "hooge".


From the Dutch trading connections maybe? Oh sorry Headmistress I meant Netherland not Dutch.:wink2: Or would she have preferred Nederland?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just in the kitchen, moving a few things, and I thought I'll just go... cannot for the life of me thing what ...was


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'm like that all the time Kev, mind you I am nearly 76, you are still a youngster.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

yup, nearly time for me nap


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have always had a bad memory and have developed strategies to cope. Chris, on the other hand, has never been troubled by such irritating habits as forgetting where he puts things, what he came upstairs for etc. Now that he is retracing his steps and searching for lost items it is driving him nuts. I just smile and wait for him to find a way to manage. He has always been amused by the reminder notes I have everywhere. Not so amusing now...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I understand that Pat.
I usually put things back in their place immediately I have finished with it. My wife always puts things down where she is saying I will deal with that later.
I can put my hand on virtually anything in the house blindfold but again my wife will rummage around forever.
But she does get things done all be it taking longer. But the instant I am unable to find some document I know is filed somewhere out of thousands, it's great mirth and well, well, well.
The fridge and freezer are my domains as again I can say exactly where something is but my wife seems to load the fridge and freezer with a shovel.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know just how you feel Ray, this morning we can't find the shopping debit card, guess who had it last :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I know just how you feel Ray, this morning we can't find the shopping debit card, guess who had it last :roll:


It sounds like I'm moaning but I'm not. We both have areas of expertise but mine is tidy.
We keep all our finances separate, his n hers but all have joint access if necessary.
So cards are the responsibility of each thankfully.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris is hopeless with paperwork so we have a joint account and I handle all that side of things.
His practical skills are wonderful though. Known as "mister fix it" by all our family and friends he really enjoys anything to do with mechanical or building skills. His only downfall is he spends more time looking for things than he ever does doing the job! He would be a time and motion expert's prime example of how not to do a job. I dread to think the number of footsteps he takes as walks backwards and forwards to the shed and garage fetching one tool or part after another to do a job.
We had a boiler delivered, a week or so ago, and he has been busy assembling and installing it. Within that week he has lost two vital parts. They will probably turn up among the gardening tools or something similar.
He lost a £50 voucher he bought for me before Christmas (anyone know if there is a way to trace vouchers from John Lewis? Or are they like cash - once lost gone forever?). He just lays things down on the first available surface. Rant over and I still love him to bits


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have the receipt it might be worth going there as they will have time and sale date in their system, all vouchers have to be scanned to make them valid so if you ask nice (put on your shortest frock) they should cancel it and issue a new one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Chris is hopeless with paperwork so we have a joint account and I handle all that side of things.
> His practical skills are wonderful though. Known as "mister fix it" by all our family and friends he really enjoys anything to do with mechanical or building skills. His only downfall is he spends more time looking for things than he ever does doing the job! He would be a time and motion expert's prime example of how not to do a job. I dread to think the number of footsteps he takes as walks backwards and forwards to the shed and garage fetching one tool or part after another to do a job.
> We had a boiler delivered, a week or so ago, and he has been busy assembling and installing it. Within that week he has lost two vital parts. They will probably turn up among the gardening tools or something similar.
> He lost a £50 voucher he bought for me before Christmas (anyone know if there is a way to trace vouchers from John Lewis? Or are they like cash - once lost gone forever?). He just lays things down on the first available surface. Rant over and I still love him to bits


That made me laugh.

It reminds me of someone to a certain point Pat, every time I find what he's put down and can't remember where I ask "what do I get if I find it"
Its never money because he's not allowed money he tells people, "I've got a card and the bank pays."
the favourite misplaced item is the tape rule.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

At the moment Chris is regularly losing his glasses. Fairly common I know. The trouble is that we are living in the van and have stuff in the garage and in the, heated, porta cabin. This means he has three cluttered places to lose things in! If we have to buy the boiler parts and don't manage to recover the cost of the voucher then it becomes quite an expensive hobby!


Another irritating habit is, when we pack the van to go away, he just stuffs everything in various cupboards with no "system" whatsoever. Tins of food in with books and magazines. Toiletries scattered all over. Wherever he spies a space that's where he puts whatever is in his hand. His garage is a nightmare to find anything in. Garden tools mixed with painting stuff, electrical items mixed with plumbing, car tools with cleaning stuff. Hey ho, he is happy with his "system" until, that is, he can't finish installing the boiler!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> That made me laugh.
> 
> It reminds me of someone to a certain point Pat, every time I find what he's put down and can't remember where I ask "what do I get if I find it"
> Its never money because he's not allowed money he tells people, "I've got a card and the bank pays."
> the favourite misplaced item is the tape rule.


When I was doing the self build, I bought those cheapo B&Q tapes, £1 each flo green or orange, I have a picture somewhere and there are 11 in the picture, I think I could lay my hands on two of them if I really had a good look for them now, I think the fairies nick em.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> At the moment Chris is regularly losing his glasses. Fairly common I know. The trouble is that we are living in the van and have stuff in the garage and in the, heated, porta cabin. This means he has three cluttered places to lose things in! If we have to buy the boiler parts and don't manage to recover the cost of the voucher then it becomes quite an expensive hobby!
> 
> Another irritating habit is, when we pack the van to go away, he just stuffs everything in various cupboards with no "system" whatsoever. Tins of food in with books and magazines. Toiletries scattered all over. Wherever he spies a space that's where he puts whatever is in his hand. His garage is a nightmare to find anything in. Garden tools mixed with painting stuff, electrical items mixed with plumbing, car tools with cleaning stuff. Hey ho, he is happy with his "system" until, that is, he can't finish installing the boiler!


It's time to put your foot down with a firm hand Pat, make him sort it all out, tell him it's driving you insane.

1 of the loads of offcuts I took to the tip.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You have my sympathies in many ways Pat. But as I said we all have our own expertise and specialties.
Packing to go away is my bug bear. I try to pack weeks before to make sure I have whats needed and honed to fit. My wife spreads things all round the house so I don't see just how much there is and at the last minute throws in everything just in case.
I guess it works as we always have that little item I would never have brought.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We leave everything to the last minute, then forget stuff, we find it helps with the payload


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sneaky Kev but probably more exciting.
Stateside with all our RVs the payload was impressive. But I always packed several large but empty cartons down the center under the chassis to cut down on the available space for 'clutter'. This always paid off when returning to the UK and everything had to be confined to two suitcases.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could give sneaky lessons Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We learn. If the hard way, we remember.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Today he lost the car keys 


After searching here there and everywhere, including the loft he had been working in, he found them in is work jeans pocket!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Today he lost the car keys
> 
> After searching here there and everywhere, including the loft he had been working in, he found them in is work jeans pocket!


Have to say that's not unique Pat, often happens here with both of us.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's not hips and building you two want to worry about.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My memory is good

Although I still find myself going for something I’ve forgotten

I go to the utility room for washing up liquid in store and end up putting a load of washing in 

Return without the liquid 

Albert , well he never even knew there was no washing up liquid 

And he certainly wouldn’t put a load of washing in ....or out 

But he has different advantages

I never bring in coal, chop logs , light fires , clear lawns from the hounds doings 

Cut Ivy’s, trim hedges 

It’s team work 

Sandra


----------

